# Can I plant Bromeliad into substrate?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't figure out where to put this bromeliad so I just stuck it into my ABG mix. Is that OK or a really bad idea? Suggestions?









Thank you,
Steve


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It will likely rot in the substrate. At least, mine do. Is there anyway to prop the base up above the substrate?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frogface said:


> It will likely rot in the substrate. At least, mine do. Is there anyway to prop the base up above the substrate?


Arrgh - NOT GOOD, I will move it now.

Here's what it the full terrarium looked like. It's an 18x18x18








and the build thread is here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/73672-double-terrarium-build-18x18x18-24x18x18-advice-opinions-needed-2.html

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe you could pin it up on the background, just above where it is. Make a cradle by sticking toothpicks (or whatever) into the background, to secure the brom there.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frogface said:


> Maybe you could pin it up on the background, just above where it is. Make a cradle by sticking toothpicks (or whatever) into the background, to secure the brom there.


I forgot about the toothpick idea, love it.
I also completely forgot that I plan to put some Mopani Wood in this terrarium, I just haven't found a piece that I like enough right now. I will tie it to the wood!!!! Thank you so much!

Steve


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Since its a big brom and Im guessing you want to use it as a ceter piece......then jyst buy a piece of cork bark, drill a hole with the diameter a bit bigger than the root of the brom and just stick it in and walah! Add some wet sphag moss overt it and under to keep it a bit moist.....or you can buy a nice piece of wood and use that as a center piece and simply zip tie or fishlibe tie the brom to the wood and thats my other methos


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I use floral wire to pin up my broms. Just make a U shape around the stem and put it in its did great for me


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Many crypthanthus will grow happily in substrate. I've never had bromiliads like yours survive in substrate. Their woody stems are great for poking straight into foam backgrounds.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It all depends on how well your substrate drains. See my post here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55550-clay-background-vert-8.html#post484793 

Ed


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm with Ed on this one...I have neos straight in the substrate of all my grow outs and I havent had any problems with rotting. They actually shoot roots down through the false bottom.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> I use floral wire to pin up my broms. Just make a U shape around the stem and put it in its did great for me


I also LOVE the floral wire idea, that what the green wire would blend in better with the background!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have had a brom in my substrate since aug and its doing well. Like ED said it all depends on how well the substrate drains


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

I have two broms planted straight into the substrate because i'm out of room for them in the tank. They have been doing fine for a month now.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> I have had a brom in my substrate since aug and its doing well. Like ED said it all depends on how well the substrate drains


I'm using ABG mix from Josh's Frog.
How is ABG mix for drainage??

Steve


----------

